# iMac G4 shows weird Lines on screen



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

This happens rarely but I see smail lines appear on my iMac G4 screen and more lines appear when scrolling on some something or just moving files and sometimes I see the lines when my mouse moves. They are appearing at random places. I only had this iMac for a month and this happened only 3 times but I don't know why.

iMac G4
800 Mhz PowerPC G4 Processor
1 GB Ram
Mac OS X Leopard (10.5.8)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a problem with the video card. Being a used machine, and new to you, you have no idea what kind of abuse it has received. This kind of thing happens do to bad VRAM and or heat damaged GPU.


----------

